# Maggie Going On....What Other Mods Needed?



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Went over to Next Level yesterday to look at a Maggie install on an '05 and have decided to go that route. What other mods should I do at the same time? I'm thinking one piece driveshaft for sure, sway bars (back end gets loose as hell now) maybe headers too. Anything I'm forgetting here?

JET


----------



## Juniorss (Nov 10, 2005)

What trans do you have?


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Juniorss said:


> What trans do you have?


Auto...........


JET


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

LPE intake would be a benefit! 

Enjoy! arty:


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm thinking rear suspension upgrades especially. Sway bars?.........anything else?

JET


----------

